# How many times does a cat pee a day?



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

I've done some research and most of them say an adult cat would pee average 3 times and poo once per day. What do you guys think? I might be too sensitive, I realized that my cat has been going into her liter box like 3 mins after she came out from it. And she surely goes to the toilet more than 3 times a day. I don't think she's peeing out blood. Could this be urinary infection? Or crystal blocking? I am really thinking thinking to take her to the vet this weekend or next weekend.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there a lot of urine in the box or is trying to pee with little or no result?


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Is there a lot of urine in the box or is trying to pee with little or no result?


I really can't be sure since I started watching yesterday, but sadly I think little or none.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

Prissy said:


> I really can't be sure since I started watching yesterday, but sadly I think little or none.


Actually this morning, she peed on the cat liter and got 3" x 3" area wet. She got out of the liter box because I was looking at her and touched her. Then she went back into the box and tried to pee but I don't think she peed again unless she peed at the same area again.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Has she poo'ed in the last few days? She may be constipated.

After the UTI stuff I dealt with when I got MowMow I'm pretty paranoid about litter habits, if it were him I'd probably run him straight to the vet just to be sure.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would take her ASAP. Make sure you get bloodwork done. Trust me.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Has she poo'ed in the last few days? She may be constipated.
> 
> After the UTI stuff I dealt with when I got MowMow I'm pretty paranoid about litter habits, if it were him I'd probably run him straight to the vet just to be sure.


She does poo normally



shan841 said:


> I would take her ASAP. Make sure you get bloodwork done. Trust me.


She had blood work done 1 month ago due to other matters, Shes a bit high on calcium. _*Can someone confirm how a Vet testify a cat's urinary problem? by blood test? Or by urinary test?*_


----------



## Beth_Laubenthal (Oct 24, 2011)

Prissy said:


> I've done some research and most of them say an adult cat would pee average 3 times and poo once per day. What do you guys think? I might be too sensitive, I realized that my cat has been going into her liter box like 3 mins after she came out from it. And she surely goes to the toilet more than 3 times a day. I don't think she's peeing out blood. Could this be urinary infection? Or crystal blocking? I am really thinking thinking to take her to the vet this weekend or next weekend.


Sounds like it might be a UTI. I would definitely make a trip to the vet ASAP.

Another thing, when it comes to pooping, it's not necessarily a once a day thing. It depends on diet. My cats poop 2-3 times a week.

You might not be able to see blood in her urine, but it might still be there. I know when Mooch had an UTI, they found trace amounts of blood. They would test it by a urine sample. They took a needle to Mooch's bladder to get the urine sample from her.

And, if you have her on dry kibble, consider switching her to canned or raw. The canned or raw will help with UTIs since they are loaded with much more water.

I hope your kitty feels better!

--Beth


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

To test for UTI (which is actually quite rare in cats - much moreso than most people and vets realize), take your girl to the vet and have urine extracted by cystocentesis (a long, thin needle inserted directly into the bladder through the abdomen). Cysto is the ONLY way to make sure that a sterile urine sample will be acquired and that you will get accurate results. Once a sterile sample has been acquired, have your vet run a urine CULTURE, not just a urinalysis. If there is bacteria present, the culture will identify the exact bacteria so that your vet can choose a targeted antibiotic known to be effective against it. Without a culture, your vet can only prescribe a broad spectrum antibiotic and HOPE that it will be effective against any bacteria present.

Laurie


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

Beth_Laubenthal said:


> Sounds like it might be a UTI. I would definitely make a trip to the vet ASAP.
> 
> Another thing, when it comes to pooping, it's not necessarily a once a day thing. It depends on diet. My cats poop 2-3 times a week.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the infos you've provided.



laurief said:


> To test for UTI (which is actually quite rare in cats - much moreso than most people and vets realize), take your girl to the vet and have urine extracted by cystocentesis (a long, thin needle inserted directly into the bladder through the abdomen). Cysto is the ONLY way to make sure that a sterile urine sample will be acquired and that you will get accurate results. Once a sterile sample has been acquired, have your vet run a urine CULTURE, not just a urinalysis. If there is bacteria present, the culture will identify the exact bacteria so that your vet can choose a targeted antibiotic known to be effective against it. Without a culture, your vet can only prescribe a broad spectrum antibiotic and HOPE that it will be effective against any bacteria present.
> 
> Laurie


Thanks! I will def let my Vet know about the CULTURE part.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

i say get bloodwork done because i had an incorrect diagnosis with my previous cat. they said it was "feline lower urinary tract disease", when it was in fact cancer. What they see from the bloodwork is the kidney values, which in our case were high, and we didnt find out until later, when damage had already been done.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

and just out of curiousity, what are you feeding her?


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

shan841 said:


> i say get bloodwork done because i had an incorrect diagnosis with my previous cat. they said it was "feline lower urinary tract disease", when it was in fact cancer. What they see from the bloodwork is the kidney values, which in our case were high, and we didnt find out until later, when damage had already been done.





shan841 said:


> and just out of curiousity, what are you feeding her?


I am very sorry about your cat's problem 
So I guess Urine test, Urine CULTURE, Blood test are all needed to be done. I feed her can food 2 days a week and rest dry food. I am starting to feed her more can food now. I'm aware that too much dry food will cost a lot of internal health problems for a cat. I found this out after my cat had 4 extractions done a month ago.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

you are correct, i would work on transitioning to an all canned food diet if you can. dry food is especially to blame for urinary issues. cats are desert animals, so they by nature dont drink much water. they have evolved to get moisture from their food, so feeding dry food goes against their design. I feel like this was partially to blame for my cats urinary issues, and I had no idea until it was too late. no vet ever asked me what i was feeding him, just thought that he had a narrow urethra and that is why he was having uti's. i partially blame myself for not doing more research, but now all i can do is try to spread the word so others dont have to go through what I did.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

shan841 said:


> you are correct, i would work on transitioning to an all canned food diet if you can. dry food is especially to blame for urinary issues. cats are desert animals, so they by nature dont drink much water. they have evolved to get moisture from their food, so feeding dry food goes against their design. I feel like this was partially to blame for my cats urinary issues, and I had no idea until it was too late. no vet ever asked me what i was feeding him, just thought that he had a narrow urethra and that is why he was having uti's. i partially blame myself for not doing more research, but now all i can do is try to spread the word so others dont have to go through what I did.


Thanks for explaining more in detail for me. I am sure you were a great parent of your cat. There are just many many facts that we need to learn and know for our cats. A lot of times we learn by mistakes, but i am sure you will make more kitties to have a better home now  Sorry for the bad english.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Prissy said:


> Thanks for explaining more in detail for me. I am sure you were a great parent of your cat. There are just many many facts that we need to learn and know for our cats. A lot of times we learn by mistakes, but i am sure you will make more kitties to have a better home now  Sorry for the bad english.


thanks, I am definately overcompensating by spoiling my new kitten rotten:smile: and your english is just fine, no need to apologize


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My cats go in the litter a lot but they just like to play in there when it is clean. Weirdos.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

shan841 said:


> thanks, I am definately overcompensating by spoiling my new kitten rotten:smile: and your english is just fine, no need to apologize


:razz::kittyturn


Sinatra-Butters said:


> My cats go in the litter a lot but they just like to play in there when it is clean. Weirdos.


Have your cats done any urine or blood test? When my cat goes into the box.. She looks like shes trying to pee (She dont look like in pain, she doesn't cry in the box). But I am worried :T 
I really hope I am just being paranoid.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

No because they go in there and dig around and then come out and pounce on each other and trill and run away. They literally like to play in there, they aren't trying to pee.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> No because they go in there and dig around and then come out and pounce on each other and trill and run away. They literally like to play in there, they aren't trying to pee.


I really hope that's the thing for my cat.


----------

